# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games > Game Online - MMO >  Tuyệt ❉ chiêu ✚ SEO ~.~ cực ~.~ hiệu ✥ quả ➹ trong ✣ 2017 ۩ 2018

## dinhduan911

Tuyệt ๑ chiêu ❧ SEO ✦ cực ✿ hiệu ❉ quả ✥ trong ❦ 2017 ✚ 2018 xem thêm: sửa máy tính tại nhà quận 11 Ưu Đãi
Nghiên cứu từ khóa
Nghiên cứu từ khoá nên là điểm khởi đầu cho bất kỳ chiến dịch SEO nào❦
Tại sao❈ Bởi vì nếu bạn thực sự không biết khách hàng đang tìm kiếm điều gì trong thị trường của mình❣ Bạn làm 1 cách hên xui thì kết quả đạt được cũng sẽ rất hên xui✲ Hãy để thông tin dữ liệu quyết định hướng đi chiến lược của bạn~.~
Dưới đây là những lời khuyên của tôi để giúp bạn nghiên cứu từ khóa dễ dàng hơn✚
Nhắm đến những từ khóa mục tiêu chính xác
Rất nhiều người đang mắc 3 lỗi này khi chọn các từ khoá mục tiêu❈
Thất bại trong việc tối ưu bất kì từ khoá nào
Cố gắng tối ưu quá nhiều từ khóa
Tối ưu các từ khoá không liên quan❣
Đối với lỗi 1 và 2۞ bạn cần nhớ rằng✤ mỗi trang/bài đăng trên trang web chỉ nên nhắm vào một từ khóa/chủ đề “chính”✿
Điều quan trọng là KHÔNG tối ưu cùng một từ khóa trên nhiều trang khác nhau❉ Vì Google thường chỉ chọn một trong các trang này để xếp hạng từ khóa đó✲ và nhỡ đâu nó lại xếp hạng trang bạn không mong muốn lên top thì thật là đáng tiếc➹
Với lỗi 3✚ bạn có thể gửi nội dung trang web của mình đến một người bạn và hỏi xem họ có biết “trang này đang nói về gì” không để có thể chọn được từ khóa chính xác❧
Tuy nhiên✲ bạn lúc nào cũng nên sử dụng Google để search từ khóa ấy trước khi bắt tay vào làm vì nó sẽ giúp bạn biết được đâu là content tốt nhất cho một từ khóa trong mắt của Google๑
Nếu hầu hết các kết quả đang nằm top khác biệt quá nhiều so với nội dung mà bạn đang cố gắng SEO✥ thì có lẽ từ khóa này không phải là sự lựa chọn tốt✦
Tương tự với các từ khóa xuất hiện nhiều SERP feature (ví dụ✪ feature snipper✥ quảng cáo Adwords۞ shopping result۞ v❈v◕‿- )~.~ Chúng sẽ đẩy các kết quả xếp hạng organic xuống thấp✲ dẫn đến CTR thấp hơn và lưu lượng truy cập vào ít hơn๑
Chọn những “từ khóa hành động” thay vì những “từ khóa thể hiện ý định”
Đôi khi bạn có thể tìm thấy một từ khóa có lượng search “ngất ngây” trong quá trình nghiên cứu từ khóa❈ Tuy nhiên một từ khóa có lượng search lớn۩ không có nghĩa là nó sẽ là một lựa chọn tốt۩
Bạn phải xem xét những “ý định” đằng sau việc tìm kiếm✚
Ví dụ✣ “Google Analytics” có thể giống như một từ khóa tốt để thử và xếp hạng ngay từ cái nhìn đầu tiên۞ Vì có tới 1 triệu lượng tìm kiếm mỗi tháng۩ Khủng khiếp chưa❈
nghiên cứu từ khóa 2
Nhưng…
Phần lớn các tìm kiếm đó chỉ là những người muốn đăng nhập vào Google Analytics❈ Có lẽ họ thậm chí sẽ không thèm để ý đến trang web tại vị trí 2๑ Chỉ chăm chăm click vào vị trí đầu để vào GA thôi❉
google analytics search
Cá nhân tôi search từ Google Analytics cả chục lần mỗi ngày (có lẽ tôi nên làm 1 cái bookmark cho nó nhỉ ^^)
Bây giờ nếu chúng ta cuộn xuống~❉~ sẽ tìm thấy từ khóa “cách sử dụng Google Analytics”❣
Có khoảng 1➹900 lượt tìm kiếm một tháng❥ Chắc chắn là có khoảng 1900 người khác nhau tìm kiếm hướng dẫn này۞ Rõ ràng~❉~ đây là sự lựa chọn tốt hơn✲
Tuy nhiên✥ không phải nhất thiết chỉ quan tâm đến lượng search của từ khóa (trừ khi bạn bán quảng cáo)✤
Bạn nên tìm cách xếp hạng các từ khoá mang lại giá trị cho doanh nghiệp của bạn (nghĩa là những người mang lại lưu lượng truy cập sẽ chuyển thành khách hàng tiềm năng và khách hàng)❣
Dưới đây là một số câu hỏi sẽ giúp xác định từ khóa tiềm năng❉
Những người đang tìm kiếm từ khóa này có khả năng muốn mua những gì bạn bán không✲
Có cách nào rõ ràng để chuyển đổi lưu lượng truy cập từ từ khóa này sang khách hàng tiềm năng✲
Lượng tìm kiếm của từ khóa có đủ lớn và đáng giá từ góc độ kinh doanh không๑
Khối lượng tìm kiếm có đến từ quốc gia mục tiêu của bạn không۩ (nghĩa là khách hàng của bạn ở đâu)
Nếu câu trả lời cho bất kỳ câu hỏi nào trong số này là “không”~❦~ thì bạn nên chọn 1 lựa chọn khác nhé❦
Tìm các từ khóa cạnh tranh thấp 
Trong trường hợp۞ bạn mới xây dựng website và website bạn chưa có độ tin cậy๑ Thế thì bạn rất khó để xếp hạng các từ khóa có độ cạnh tranh cao❣
Bạn sẽ làm được✤ nhưng sẽ không dễ dàng chút nào đâu❣
Nên tôi khuyên bạn hãy bắt đầu với những từ khóa dễ trước๑ Đó sẽ là cách nhanh nhất để bạn kéo traffic về website của mình❈
Cách để kiểm tra mức độ cạnh tranh của từ khóa là vào Ahrefs✣ mục Keywords explorer và xem chỉ số cạnh tranh ở cột KD (keyword difficulty)
Vd như nếu bạn đang muốn “quẩy” ở thị trường từ khóa “dịch vụ seo” như GTV SEO chúng tôi thì có lẽ sẽ khó nếu ngay từ đầu đánh ngay vào từ khóa này✿
KD dịch vụ seo
Nhưng nó sẽ dễ hơn nếu bạn đánh vào từ khóa “dịch vụ seo tổng thể”
dịch vụ seo tổng thể
Tham khảo cách tìm kiếm những từ khóa “bóng ma” giúp bạn kéo hàng ngàn traffic chỉ với content chuẩn SEO~.~
“Ăn cắp” Từ khóa đối thủ cho trang website bạn✤
Thật tuyệt vời nếu bạn có thể biết chính xác những từ khóa nào đối thủ cạnh tranh của bạn đang đứng top VÀ chúng mang về bao nhiêu lượng traffic đúng không❉
Và tuyệt vời hơn là với Ahrefs có thể cho bạn biết điều ấy๑
Chỉ cần nhập tên domain của đối thủ bạn và sau đó vào phần “Organic Keywords”❥
Site Explorer >Nhập domain của đối thủ> Organic search > Organic keywords
keywords gtv seo organic
Bạn sẽ có ngay một danh sách tất cả các từ khóa chính mà đối thủ cạnh tranh của bạn đang xếp hạng✲ Cool✦
Tham khảo cách xây dựng bộ từ khóa SEO trong 5p bằng cách phân tích đối thủ qua video nghiên cứu từ khóa SEO 2017
Cài đặt thông báo để biết các Từ khoá Mới của đối thủ cạnh tranh ngay lập tức
Hãy theo dõi sát sao chiến lược nội dung của đối thủ cạnh tranh bằng cách theo dõi từ khoá mới của họ๑
Vì sao✣ Bởi vì nếu đối thủ cạnh tranh của bạn nhắm mục tiêu vào một từ khóa mới๑ rất có thể bạn cũng sẽ muốn xếp hạng từ đó๑
Bạn có thể thiết lập một cảnh báo trong Ahrefs۩ Sau đó✚ Ahrefs sẽ gửi email thông báo đến cho bạn mỗi khi đối thủ của bạn có 1 từ khóa mới được xếp hạng๑
Hãy làm theo những bước này❈ Alerts > New keywords > Add alert > nhập domain của đối thủ > set report frequency > Add
cập nhập đối thủ từ khóa
Đơn giản✣ nhưng rất hiệu quả❣
Kiểm tra “lượng traffic tiềm năng” của từ khóa mục tiêu
Hầu hết các website lên top (nhất là top 1) rất nhiều các từ khóa dài❈ bên cạnh các từ khóa chính✲
Bởi thế➹ chỉ nhìn vào lượng search của từ khóa chính không thôi thì chưa đủ để biết được tất cả “lượng traffic tiềm năng” đâu❦
Vậy làm thế nào để đo lường được lượng traffic tiềm năng của 1 từ khóa bất kì๑
Đơn giản…hãy nhìn vào website đứng top 1 có lượng traffic là bao nhiêu
Ví dụ✦ Từ khóa “best VPN” có lượng search là 105k
keywords best pvn
Nhưng khi bạn kéo xuống phần Keywords Explorer Overview➹ bạn sẽ thấy hằng tháng nó kéo về tới 180k+ traffic mỗi tháng۩
từ khóa best vpn
Bởi vì mỗi website lên top đồng loạt từ rất nhiều các từ khóa dài✥ Lượng traffic tiềm năng thực sự từ “best VPN” vượt xa mức ước lượng➹
Hãy tìm ra những nội dung mà website bạn còn thiếu
“Những nội dung bạn còn thiếu” – ở đây ý tôi là những từ khóa đối thủ bạn đã xếp hạng mà bạn chưa có✿
Thật không hay chút nào❉ đúng không❉✤✦
May mắn là bạn có thể giải quyết được bài toán này bằng cũng bằng Ahrefs
Site Explorer > Nhập domain > search > Organic search > Content gaps >Nhập domains của đối thủ> Show keywords
khoảng cách content
Từ đây mà bạn sẽ biết đối thủ hiện tại đang có những content nào✥ đang lên top những từ khóa nào mà bạn lại chưa có❣ Bên dưới là hình ảnh thể hiện các keywords mà GTV SEO không có nhưng đối thủ trong thị trường lại có✥
content_keywords_gaps
Tìm ra những câu hỏi thực sự mà người dùng muốn biết và trả lời chúng bằng những nội dung hữu ích
Các trang web Hỏi & Đáp (như Quora) là một nguồn ý tưởng để bạn tìm những từ khoá / nội dung tuyệt vời۩
Bí quyết ở đây là hãy tìm các câu hỏi đã được hỏi nhiều lần❉ Điều này cho thấy rằng hiện tại chưa có câu trả lời hay nào được tìm thấy trên Google❣ người ta mới vào đây hỏi nữa❧
Thêm một mẹo khác cho bạn đây❥
Nếu bạn search một từ khóa➹ mà kết quả search có trang Quora hoặc website tương tự khác nằm trong top 3 thì từ khoá đó có lẽ không cạnh tranh lắm❧
Và nếu nó không quá cạnh tranh➹ thì đó là một cơ hội cho bạn❈
Câu hỏi đặt ra là✥ Làm thế nào để tìm ra được những từ khóa “cơ hội” này❥ Một lần nữa◕‿-  hãy sử dụng report “Organic keywords” của Ahrefs site explorer
Site Explorer > Nhập Quora๑com > Organic keywords >Lọc những từ liên quan đến thị trường của bạn>Lọc 3 vị trí top đầu> Sort by volume
Ở đây❈ ta có thể thấy rằng Quora xếp hạng # 3 cho từ khóa “SEO lead” (với 450 lượt tìm kiếm / tháng) …
Tất cả chúng ta cần làm để đánh bại Quora trong kết quả tìm kiếm bằng cách tạo ra nội dung hay hơn liên quan đến từ “SEO lead”
Tuyệt vời ông mặt trời๑
Bạn có cũng thể tìm thấy các từ khóa liên quan khác với Ahrefs Keywords Explorer❧
Keywords Explorer >Nhập từ khóa liên quan> Phrase Match >Lọc bằng những cụm chứa từ “là gì”❥ “như thế nào”❦ “ở đâu”

----------

